# Help plz! Filter Crash! In need of established media!!!



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

I have a problem!!! My established canister filter seems to have crashed and the ammonia levels from the tap water are stressing my fish out pretty badly. I was wondering if anyone in the South Arlington area (or anywhere within 45 minutes really) has some established media or substrate I could use to help get my tank back in shape? 

I recently re-scaped my 75 gallon and added a new filter and I have my old filter and stock in a 40 B, which is the filter that seems to have crashed. The ammonia from the tap is coming out at about 2ppm where I live and I'm not even sure if that's normal or not since I finished transitioning from RO to tap for this tank a couple weeks ago. 

For the time being I am doing daily 40-50% water changes, but I don't think the fish will last very long with the parameters I'm seeing.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry about the emergency! I'm in east Dallas, not a quick drive for you. We do have some members in south Arlington, but I'm not sure how often they are on the forum. Are you a member of DFW Fishbox? That is a local aquarium forum that might get you a faster reply.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Do you have any prime?


----------



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

Michael said:


> Sorry about the emergency! I'm in east Dallas, not a quick drive for you. We do have some members in south Arlington, but I'm not sure how often they are on the forum. Are you a member of DFW Fishbox? That is a local aquarium forum that might get you a faster reply.


I have not tried there but I may do that later if nobody else seems to have anything on this forum. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

BruceF said:


> Do you have any prime?


I do have prime and I am using it, but that is only a temporary fix, imo. Overnight the prime will wear off


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

How much media do you need and what type of media - pads or ceramics? I don't have any cannisters but several aquariums with HOB filters.


----------



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

CrownMan said:


> How much media do you need and what type of media - pads or ceramics? I don't have any cannisters but several aquariums with HOB filters.


Either form would be amazing! I just want something to put either in my canister or by the intake/sponge filters I have going in the tank. I will PM you!


----------

